# CM7 Nightlies?



## Tohsh (Jun 17, 2011)

Searched around for this, but didn't find anything on it. Was browsing through RM and noticed CM7 nightly under premium. Has this always been there or is this a good sign? Flame suit on.










Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## andr0id23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hmm, I don't use ROM Manager much, but I swear I've looked for exactly this reason a few weeks ago, and did NOT see CM nightlies listed. I do see it listed now, however,


----------



## whostoblame (Jul 26, 2011)

From what I remember it has always been there but when you select it there is nothing to show.


----------



## Tohsh (Jun 17, 2011)

I agree, but there seems to be today's date on there as well.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Tohsh said:


> I agree, but there seems to be today's date on there as well.


That's because there were CM7 nightlies for other devices. Hell look at the # of downloads! I wish we were getting nightlies but I don't see it for a while. Hopefully I'm wrong though!


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

From what iknow out phone requires a mod that cannot currently be pushed to other phones and used in the nightly code builds. Until they can mash it together we are an ugly step child


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> From what iknow out phone requires a mod that cannot currently be pushed to other phones and used in the nightly code builds. Until they can mash it together we are an ugly step child


I'm fine with that as long as we continue to get improvements and the latest and greatest!!!


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

Unofficial nightlies here, courtesy of Protekk: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...Builds-Fixed-and-uploaded!-Working-Voice-Data!


----------

